# Watching Vietnam Slingshot Hunting Videos ;- )



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Man alive these guys are fantastic shooters. They almost all (99.9%) use stainless steel band type slings with a screw tighten attachment for the flats. Flats are ~20mm wide (I have a pic one of my Tony Nguyen's slingshots below). and are about .028 thick or about .7mm as the flat comes from the factory. I think the flats they use for speed on the small ammo may be a bit thinner.

The slingshot frames that I have from him are about 3/8" thick so they have some weight to them.

I watch these videos just about every day, the ammo used from all the videos I have seen is between 6-8mm nothing bigger as these guys are after speed and flat shooting for birds that they eat. I bet this ammo is coming out in the 275 fps to 300+ fps range. They will shoot ANY bird they see, and I mean every bird !!

The small ball has enough poop to break wings, kill on head shots, kill on a good body shot, but for them the most important thing is to bring that bird down as it is food for them. Many of the videos show the guys pulling feathers and fixing up a nice dinner ----- and to tell you the truth it looks pretty good !!










wll


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, very nice looking slingshot. Put a link to one of those videos and here I have not come across these videos and would enjoy watching their accuracy hunt small game.

Cheers


----------

